

Jobs in tech paying at least $250K/year - ramkumarceg
http://www.250ksalary.com/?referrer=yc

======
tkmcc
Just in case there's a dev around: Text does not appear (but is there) when I
type in any of the boxes and submitting the form gave me an error. When I
refreshed without the referral query string, a blank modal dialogue appeared
that did not load any content within it. When I followed the link from this
post again and resubmitted my email address it told me that I had already
signed up. I'm using FF 33.1.1 on Windows 8.1

~~~
hackdays
Sorry for those issues and thanks for letting us know. Your signup worked the
first time however you received an error during confirmation.

We are aware of the modal issue.

"Text does not appear (but is there) when I type in any of the boxes and
submitting the form gave me an error." => In case you remember, can you tell
us more. Which page the text does not appear on ? . What error did you get
from the form.

We will also dig up the logs for server side issues.

